# skier vs. snowboarder



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2012)

awww snap

... .wait why does the guy take his shirt of again? Is that like back in the day when you would backhand someone with a glove?


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 16, 2012)

That guy sure is a great role model for his kids.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2012)

Dad was kinda whiny!

Where was this? It looks like such an awesome place, how does one get so douchy in such a nice place?


----------



## TropicTundR (Mar 16, 2012)

We shall Overcome!

We shall Overcome!

Someday...:flag:


----------



## catskills (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn I just spit coffee all over my laptop.  Funny video.  Both sides need to show more respect and get a life.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2012)

When douches meet.


----------



## jlboyell (Mar 17, 2012)

the whole thing is ridiculous, but if i have to hear how there's kids around, its an instant annoyance.  im not living my life so your kids can be protected, quite honestly, i could care less about your kids.  everything always goes back to "the children..."  the snowboarders were being a bit careless on a semi crowded area, i hate those road type trails, but come on.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 18, 2012)

Couldn't have just given them a little space.....


----------



## Tooth (Mar 18, 2012)

The Dad is a jerk. Teenagers are teenagers. Hes lucky the teenagers didnt know Krav Maga. Glad I taught my snowboarding sons.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 19, 2012)

Stop the brutal reposting!!!

Admins, isn't there another thread you could combine this with?


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2012)

Well we have a Youtube videos thread but that's in Misc forum and isn't ski related. This is ski related so it's OK in this forum.

Was the posted elsewhere too? if that's true then I can merge the threads but I have only seen this one.


----------



## RENO (Mar 19, 2012)

That was funny! They're all idiots! That skier did say he was gonna kick their asses though many times. Lucky he didn't get his ass kicked dumbass. You never punch someone and knock them to the ground while their skiing/riding? How stupid can you be. Could've been a lot uglier if he did it on the other side of the trail. I'm sure his kids will learn well from that incident!


----------



## Morwax (Mar 19, 2012)

Losers on both sides there.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2016)

latest skier vs. snowboarder

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/01/skier-shoves-snowboarder-off-chairlift-aspen-highlands


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 19, 2016)

Somehow that reads like a story on the onion


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 19, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Somehow that reads like a story on the onion



I was thinking the same. But normally UN will say if it's a work of satire at the end. 

Seems kinda of random for the snowboarder to subtly make fun of the skier out of the blue near the top of the lift. Guessing they were going back and forth before that. Either way, the skier is way, WAY out of line


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## NYDB (Feb 9, 2016)

^ Skiers fault. Bad place to stop


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> ^ Skiers fault. Bad place to stop



Looked like the skier was trying to stop him from sliding.  There was plenty of time otherwise to get out of the way.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 9, 2016)

That snowboarder should not have been on that slope. No way he should have let himself slide that far after falling. He also should have yelled at the guy once he realized he couldn't stop himself.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 9, 2016)

so lame... all of this...


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 9, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> so lame... all of this...



Couldnt agree more


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2016)

In this case and most it could have been skier vs skier or snowboarder vs snowboarder so what they have on their feet is not that main point. Usually it is asshole vs asshole plain and simple.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> so lame... all of this...



Wow, you still don't understand and you've had a lot of time to think about it. Amazing.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 9, 2016)

That slope doesn't look steep enough to slide like that. Must be the camera angle.


----------



## RENO (Feb 9, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> latest skier vs. snowboarder
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/01/skier-shoves-snowboarder-off-chairlift-aspen-highlands


I've seen this story before. I still think there was more to what this guy probably said to the skier on the lift then he's revealing. Still, not a good idea to toss someone from a lift no matter what was said!


----------



## RENO (Feb 9, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> That slope doesn't look steep enough to slide like that. Must be the camera angle.


I was thinking the same thing? Looks like a bunny slope! 

Maybe he had Clark's kitchen lubricant on his ass! :lol:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 9, 2016)

Edd said:


> Wow, you still don't understand and you've had a lot of time to think about it. Amazing.



I'm not sure what you mean by this...  But I know it's not a nice thing.  And you think I am indeed lame... 

And you know what?

i don't give a fukcing shti...


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this...  But I know it's not a nice thing.  And you think I am indeed lame...
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> i don't give a fukcing shti...



#snowboarderslivesmatter


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2016)

mbedle said:


> He also should have yelled at the guy once he realized he couldn't stop himself.



1+
Guy sounded like Pee We Herman ....A slide is a slide no mater if your on skis or board . Guys was 100 yds down hill . Guy could have yelled easily.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2016)

Aspen Skier Who Pusher Snowboarder From Chairlift Arrested



> has been arrested, charged with felony assault and misdemeanor reckless endangerment.


throw the punk in jail!

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/aspen-skier-who-pusher-snowboarder-from-chairlift-arrested


----------



## delco714 (Feb 13, 2016)

The snowboarder should have been able to stop or get back up. Seriously


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

More skier on snowboarder violence.  Actually, that barely begins to describe it.  Apparently the guy's lawyer is claiming that punching the kid in the mouth and hitting him with a ski pole was more in the nature of an accident!

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2016/02/17/ski-rage-assault-charges/

VERNON, N.J. (CBSNewYork) — An attorney was defending a New Jersey doctor Wednesday, after police alleged the doctor attacked a 12-year-old boy on a ski slope.

As CBS2’s Tony Aiello reported, the doctor allegedly went into “ski rage” when the boy bumped into him and his son.

It can get a bit snarled as skiers and snowboarders of various skill levels compete for space, and on Valentine’s Day at Mountain Creek in Vernon, New Jersey, it allegedly got downright ugly.

Dr. Samuel Caruthers, a Morris County anesthesiologist, is charged with assaulting a young snowboarder.

“Mr. Caruthers was run into by the 12-year-old snowboarder,” said Vernon police Lt. Keith Kimkowki. “He then went ahead and committed an assault on him.”

Vernon police were told it started as Caruthers went skiing with his own son. There was some kind of collision with the snowboarder, and then the alleged assault happened, police said.

Caruthers is accused of punching the boy in the mouth, and police alleged it got even worse from there.

”At some point he struck him with his – the report was that he struck him with a ski pole,” Kimkowski said. “There were some visible signs of injury, some complaint of pain. He had some blood on his nose.”

Caruthers, 44, was charged with aggravated assault and endangering the welfare of a child.

At his home in Mountain Lakes, Caruthers’ wife refused to comment. But she told CBS2’s Meg Baker that her own 12-year-old son was injured in the collision with the snowboarder and needed medical attention.

Caruthers’ attorney put out a statement: “My client had no intention of causing any harm to this young man. It was more in the nature of an accident. My client is sorry for any misunderstanding.”


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 18, 2016)

^That has nothing to do with skier vs snowboarder.  That had to do with  NJ.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

good point.  I guess the kid should be glad that the ski patrol didn't pile on!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Shit happens.  No matter who's fault it is, always be courteous and make sure your fellow human is alright and not injured.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 18, 2016)

I tapped a skier's ski.. 60yo man,with my board by accident in line once.. Said so sorry..and he wacked me with his pole twice. I wanted to break his spine. But oh well. Clearly there is more to this story than meets the eye


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


>



This is a classic.  The douchebaggery makes me laugh.  The Dad and his friend are real asshats.  Love the ending.

I know that we have discussed it here.  This almost seems "too" good and you can almost hear everyone perfectly.  Based upon that, I know some of us thought that this might have been staged.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Aspen Skier Who Pusher Snowboarder From Chairlift Arrested
> 
> 
> throw the punk in jail!
> ...



So they DID find him!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

delco714 said:


> I tapped a skier's ski.. 60yo man,with my board by accident in line once.. Said so sorry..and he wacked me with his pole twice. I wanted to break his spine. But oh well. Clearly there is more to this story than meets the eye



I had an incident last year which I'm not too proud of...

I was coming down a trail with a big swooping left-hand turn which went into a flat-ish section where a trail merged from the right and also the left (where I was coming from).  There was nobody coming from the right, so I was good there.  However, at the last second I caught with my eye a woman on skis walking her way across the trail without looking.  I was unable to stop, unfortunately and wound up losing my heel edge while trying to stop and slammed into her left side with my heel side as I hit the ground... so maybe more of the bottom of my board than the heel edge.  Luckily, most of the impact was absorbed by her pole, which I saw was bent almost in half when I got up afterwards.

I was not sure who's fault it was as I should have been able to stop and she should have both not crossed directly across the trail and if she was going to, she should have looked up the hill to make sure the coast was clear before crossing.

Anyways, I felt really really bad and was very apologetic and made sure she was okay.  Thankfully she was OK, no damage other than to her ski pole and my board got a nice gouge from that, but both of us were physically fine, just a bit shaken.  I helped her get up, apologized profusely and kept asking to make sure she was OK.  What I assume was her husband and teenage son were both on the side of the trail and saw everything happen... neither of them said anything until the very end when I was getting up.  Her teenage son started talking shit to me, so I ignored him at first, then when he wouldn't stop, I told him off.  The whole thing was pretty upsetting and it kind of bothered me that neither her, nor her husband asked if I was okay at all and I took the entirety of the blame for the incident.  Maybe it was entirely my fault, but personally I do not feel that way.  Either way, it would have been nice for them to make sure I wasn't hurt like I did for them.  The whole thing shook me up and I ended my day after that (happened shortly after lunch break).


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I had an incident last year which I'm not too proud of...
> 
> I was coming down a trail with a big swooping left-hand turn which went into a flat-ish section where a trail merged from the right and also the left (where I was coming from).  There was nobody coming from the right, so I was good there.  However, at the last second I caught with my eye a woman on skis walking her way across the trail without looking.  I was unable to stop, unfortunately and wound up losing my heel edge while trying to stop and slammed into her left side with my heel side as I hit the ground... so maybe more of the bottom of my board than the heel edge.  Luckily, most of the impact was absorbed by her pole, which I saw was bent almost in half when I got up afterwards.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't sweat it. You're supposed to be in control and able to stop but if you can't see, you can't see. It sounds like she crossed in a blind spot. It all looks well and good looking up the trail like the father and son were, but to you she was in defilade or invisible.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. You're supposed to be in control and able to stop but if you can't see, you can't see. It sounds like she crossed in a blind spot. It all looks well and good looking up the trail like the father and son were, but to you she was in defilade or invisible.



Oh I'm over it and not worried about it now at all, this happened last season.  I just wanted to share my experience and show that while not everyone always cares about one another, you still should be courteous and always make sure people are okay if there is an incident.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh I'm over it and not worried about it now at all, this happened last season.  I just wanted to share my experience and show that while not everyone always cares about one another, you still should be courteous and always make sure people are okay if there is an incident.



Absolutely. It's unfortunate not everyone operates this way.


----------



## makimono (Feb 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Aspen Skier Who Pusher Snowboarder From Chairlift Arrested
> 
> 
> throw the punk in jail!
> ...











> It seems that Proesel is suffering from a serious mental illness.



Yeah no kidding. Nice lazy eye...he looks like he's been huffing turpentine.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 22, 2016)

http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/british-v...fatal-crash-at-kicking-horse-resort-1.2785444


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/british-v...fatal-crash-at-kicking-horse-resort-1.2785444



that sucks


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2016)

can't link the video direct -

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/04/cool-man-cool

interestingly you get 2 angles to the crash. both wearing gopro


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> can't link the video direct -
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/04/cool-man-cool
> 
> interestingly you get 2 angles to the crash. both wearing gopro



hahah, normally there's some confusion, but this just looks like the skier running straight into the snowboarder.

hope everyone was ok, that was a direct hit.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks like the skier got thrown slightly forward which kept him from being able to turn at the last moment. Still though, he's in a wide open bowl. Why does he has to get that close to the boarder?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Looks like the skier got thrown slightly forward which kept him from being able to turn at the last moment. Still though, he's in a wide open bowl. Why does he has to get that close to the boarder?



i assume they were buddies, as they both contributed footage to the final video.. unless of course they simply met during the accident and laughed about it over beers at the end of the day.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> can't link the video direct -
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/04/cool-man-cool
> 
> interestingly you get 2 angles to the crash. both wearing gopro



Did the boarder have some kind of airbag deploy in that crash??


----------



## jaybird (Apr 6, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh I'm over it and not worried about it now at all, this happened last season.  I just wanted to share my experience and show that while not everyone always cares about one another, you still should be courteous and always make sure people are okay if there is an incident.



People downhill from you always have the right of way. 
By definition, it you hit someone or something, you are out of control.

What appears to have upset you more was the son castigating you over the incident.
Owning up to being at fault is expected. You get no points for that.  Be more careful.


----------



## the_awesome (Apr 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i assume they were buddies, as they both contributed footage to the final video..



I'm going with this ^^

It looks like the skier was going for the epic pow slash/spray job on his buddies gopro (and face) and biffed it...u can see at the 5 second mark the tip of his left ski dip below the snow and hang up...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> hahah, normally there's some confusion, but this just looks like the skier running straight into the snowboarder.



Don't worry, someone will turn this into the snowboarder's fault.  Probably the old "Why they gotta sit in the middle of the trail..."


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 6, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Don't worry, someone will turn this into the snowboarder's fault.  Probably the old "Why they gotta sit in the middle of the trail..."



Yeah ....Good point , they do Loiter around quite a bit!:grin:


Looks like he was being filmed and misjudged his path .


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 7, 2016)

jaybird said:


> People downhill from you always have the right of way.
> By definition, it you hit someone or something, you are out of control.



Then why is there a line that says a skier entering a trail should look up hill? 
If this is the case - why should they even care?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 7, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Then why is there a line that says a skier entering a trail should look up hill?
> If this is the case - why should they even care?



Well there's the whole self-preservation thing.  Being "right" isn't everyone's only concern, not getting hurt is worth something too.  Pedestrians have the right-of-way in a crosswalk.  That doesn't mean I just step out into speeding traffic because I have the right to.  You can be "right" and be dead at the same time.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 7, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Pedestrians have the right-of-way in a crosswalk.  That doesn't mean I just step out into speeding traffic because I have the right to.



It amazes me how many times people do exactly that and then get pissed when cars don't slam on their brakes to let them cross...

Responsibility there needs to be shared just as on the slopes it needs to be shared by both the uphill skier looking out for the people in front of them as well as the downhill skier that is just starting to go and essentially "merging into traffic".


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree with all of this...


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 7, 2016)

jaybird said:


> People downhill from you always have the right of way.
> By definition, it you hit someone or something, you are out of control.
> 
> What appears to have upset you more was the son castigating you over the incident.
> Owning up to being at fault is expected. You get no points for that.  Be more careful.



I agree that I was out of control and am the cause of said accident.  However, I feel that the woman was also partially at fault for basically walking across a trail without looking (she had skis on, but was not moving fast).  Mostly my fault though for sure.

What upset me most was hitting her and possibly injuring someone else.  It shook me up and ended my day, I stopped after that run.  I thought her son was a prick, but just being overprotective of his mother in that situation.  It did annoy me at the time though.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 7, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Yeah ....Good point , they do Loiter around quite a bit!:grin:
> 
> Looks like he was being filmed and misjudged his path .



Normally I would agree 100% as many snowboarders do tend to loiter in bad spots.  However, I have been noticing a trend this year of more skiers taking over this role.


----------



## JaneGibb (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL that's heat in the snow. Can't they just chill out and enjoy each other sport? :evil:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 7, 2016)

JaneGibb said:


> LOL that's heat in the snow. Can't they just chill out and enjoy each other sport? :evil:



Sounds like an addendum to the code is in order or a" Convetion"
To update responsibilties , Blacks , Blues , Greens , etiquette ,parks ....ect.
When did the first code come out anyway?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sounds like an addendum to the code is in order or a" Convetion"
> To update responsibilties , Blacks , Blues , Greens , etiquette ,parks ....ect.
> When did the first code come out anyway?



Right.

Because I know I read the skier's responsibility code every morning before my first run and I'm positive that every other slider does every morning also. 

I'll assume you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 23, 2016)

http://www.grindtv.com/snowboarding...-declared-legally-insane/#RLDHkEIbGDeOGkdb.97


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 24, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.grindtv.com/snowboarding...-declared-legally-insane/#RLDHkEIbGDeOGkdb.97



i'm not a fan of frivolous lawsuits but i hope the snowboader hits him with a big civil suit and gets a nice settlement.  how the fuck do you get off on insanity for something like this?


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 24, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i'm not a fan of frivolous lawsuits but i hope the snowboader hits him with a big civil suit and gets a nice settlement.  how the fuck do you get off on insanity for something like this?



What if you are actually legitimately insane?


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 24, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i'm not a fan of frivolous lawsuits but i hope the snowboader hits him with a big civil suit and gets a nice settlement.  how the fuck do you get off on insanity for something like this?



Sounds like the boarder wasn't really hurt, though (thankfully).  Maybe he can play up the mental trauma angle.  Is insanity a defense to civil liability?


----------



## mbedle (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty sure that would be a waste of time and money. Kind of guessing this guy is not sitting on a pile of cash, nor do I see his future potential earning being very high.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2017)

Didn't obey the code
http://www.denverpost.com/2017/03/03/vail-skier-injured-sues-snowboarder/


----------



## Breakout12 (Mar 4, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Aspen Skier Who Pusher Snowboarder From Chairlift Arrested
> 
> 
> throw the punk in jail!
> ...


From the article:
"It seems that Proesel is suffering from a serious mental illness."
No shit!
1) I thought so when he reacted so violently to such an innocuous comment
2) look at his mugshot!

As for the first video, dad vs. boarders, I have seen it attributed to Tremblant.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 4, 2017)

sunbowl at camelback today, watching my son's adaptive lesson...so many goobers, so little common sense...just about every other chair they had to stop the lift because people had literally zero idea how to unload, but good judgment be damned they are going to keep riding that lift

adults who can barely ski trying to teach crying kids how to ski..."JUST GO DOWN THE FRIGGIN HILL, VINNY!"

the undisputed highlight however was watching someone's board come off their foot while riding the lift...landed perfectly and rocketed down the hill, nailing a fallen skier in the back of the head, who, according to ski patrol was injured by the runaway board


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2017)

spring_mountain_high said:


> the undisputed highlight however was watching someone's board come off their foot while riding the lift...landed perfectly and rocketed down the hill, nailing a fallen skier in the back of the head, who, according to ski patrol was injured by the runaway board



saw this on pres weekend too in NH.   how someone loses a snowboard is beyond me.  at least the guy i saw had it happen as he loaded so the they stopped the lift and gave it to the chair behind him to bring up.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 5, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> saw this on pres weekend too in NH.   how someone loses a snowboard is beyond me.  at least the guy i saw had it happen as he loaded so the they stopped the lift and gave it to the chair behind him to bring up.



There used to be things called "step in" bindings that worked much like ski bindings. It basically had the binding base and highback and you wore a special hard boot (no straps) that snapped into the binding. I haven't seen anyone with these in probably 15 years. I don't even know if they still make them outside racing. 

If he had normal bindings on then... I just don't know how they could have managed that. The ratchets on their bindings straps must have been shot or something.


----------



## albert a ripper (Mar 5, 2017)

Sometimes snowboarders will loosen then binding while on the lift to let their feet relax, kind of like skiers do with their boots.   Idiots who loosen them too much.....


----------



## NYDB (Mar 6, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> There used to be things called "step in" bindings that worked much like ski bindings. It basically had the binding base and highback and you wore a special hard boot (no straps) that snapped into the binding. I haven't seen anyone with these in probably 15 years. I don't even know if they still make them outside racing.
> 
> If he had normal bindings on then... I just don't know how they could have managed that. The ratchets on their bindings straps must have been shot or something.



burton is bringing step in or step on bindings back


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2017)

spring_mountain_high said:


> sunbowl at camelback today, watching my son's adaptive lesson...so many goobers, so little common sense...just about every other chair they had to stop the lift because people had literally zero idea how to unload, but good judgment be damned they are going to keep riding that lift
> 
> adults who can barely ski trying to teach crying kids how to ski..."JUST GO DOWN THE FRIGGIN HILL, VINNY!"
> 
> the undisputed highlight however was watching someone's board come off their foot while riding the lift...landed perfectly and rocketed down the hill, nailing a fallen skier in the back of the head, who, according to ski patrol was injured by the runaway board



The above post is like a P.S.A. for why I don't ski weekends in the Poconos.  That could have been any Saturday.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 6, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> The above post is like a P.S.A. for why I don't ski weekends in the Poconos.  That could have been any Saturday.



honestly, other than sunbowl, it was pretty mellow...i do freak out a little about my son having his lesson there, but the instructors are great and do a great job keeping him out of harm's way


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2019)

*who's at fault?*

who's at fault?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsXWbFklPok/


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 8, 2019)

gmcunni said:


> who's at fault?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsXWbFklPok/



Boarder 1000% ....pretty shakey stance to begin with.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2019)

Also looks like he’s straightlining a beginner area.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jan 8, 2019)

Boarder easily. The kid has a right to turn.The boarder needs to watch whats in front of him.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 8, 2019)

Also no reason for the boarder to veer towards the middle of the trail. There's plenty of room to the left to make sure you're clear of the kid skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 10, 2019)

gmcunni said:


> who's at fault?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsXWbFklPok/



Really? or are you just trolling?


----------



## shwilly (Jan 10, 2019)

That's awful. I'd be enraged if anyone took out my kid from behind like that. Hope the kid was OK.

As mentioned, there was plenty of room on the trail. He could have gone just as fast without getting within 30 feet of anyone, though that would still be irresponsible on that trail.

You know there may be beginners taking green trails super cautiously, traversing back and forth. (Though that's not even what the kid in the video was doing.) They're learning!

Personally, when I want to feel like a rad bro on a flat green, I practice riding fakie.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Really? or are you just trolling?



It was rhetorical
:-D


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2019)

100% the boarder.  If you're passing someone ahead of you, the person ahead has the right of way, and it's the person doing the passing responsibility to stay clear of the person they're trying to pass


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 10, 2019)

in russia skier with most wodka in system has right of wayski


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 10, 2019)

spring_mountain_high said:


> Killington skier with most wodka in system has right of wayski


  I corrected it for you


----------



## sull1102 (Jan 10, 2019)

Def the boarder at fault here. Something doesn't seem right about his stance, he's not holding an edge at all and just letting the board do what it wants flat, sign of a beginner usually. To me looks like a guy learning how to ride like second or third day on the hill. Also agree with there being no reason to be in the middle like that, but if he can't hold an edge he needs to be in the middle otherwise he's hitting a tree, fence, etc.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 10, 2019)

Hooked more than I'd have initially thought.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## delco714 (Jan 28, 2019)

drjeff said:


> 100% the boarder.  If you're passing someone ahead of you, the person ahead has the right of way, and it's the person doing the passing responsibility to stay clear of the person they're trying to pass


Meh schwilly said it bestish. The skier is greener than the trail. Sudden turn looking like they were going the other way, but boarder should've been way clear left.


----------

